# Light-O-Rama Summer Sale



## Sychoclown

Got vid???????????????


----------



## Calloween

Yes I have enough money in my "Halloween" account to buy another ctb16pc.


----------



## halloweenscreamqueen

Me too! And I tried the TRYFORFREE coupon. It'd be a HOOT if we won!!


----------

